
AI: Instantly Generate AWBs from Shipper’s Docs - vimox-shah
I’m Vimox - Founding team memeber of Shipmnts. We’re working on accurately automating 95+% of the data-entry in generation of bills of lading, customs documents like shipping bills, bill of entries... our vision is to instantly provide shippers with a copy of draft BL, customs document... immediately after they share their docs (commercial invoices, packing lists, PO...) over email or upload it onto a customer portal. Would a PoC interest you?<p>This year we’ll be processing ~4 million pages with our AI engine (Alex) and will be automating all the paperwork and compliance associated with 3,40,000 shipping jobs.<p>I am looking forward to an opportunity to connect with you and seek your feedback&#x2F;perspective on what we are building.<p>For more info
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;alex.shipmnts.com
======
vimox-shah
you can reach me out on LinkedIn also
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vimoxshah/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vimoxshah/)

